

Canvas Visualizations of Sorting Algorithms - mustpax
http://www.nihilogic.dk/labs/sorting_visualization/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I get "Error on page" and the "render" button appears to have no effect.
Running on a guest machine with some version of IE7, I think.

~~~
mustpax
IE does not support the <canvas> tag. There are some work-arounds for this, I
don't believe this page uses any of those.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, and fine with my elderly FireFox.

Very good indeed.

Cross-reference with <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555971>

